# Is Fastcardtech.com trustworthy? It sells alot of nice clones.



## Tada1228 (Sep 17, 2009)

Yeah anyways, I was on youtube and found some guy who a touch diamond clone from this site. The phone actually looked like the touch diamond and it ran windows mobile with touch flo(I think) in his video review. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5ga-D15eqw 

The site also sells that Touch HD clone too, and alot of other clones including stuff running windows mobile. I might want to buy something on there one day, so I just came here to see if it's a good site.


----------



## D'rath (Sep 18, 2009)

It isn't clones but device with similar layout.

D'rath


----------



## Prodigyz (Sep 18, 2009)

Are these phones good?


----------



## dadicer (Dec 3, 2009)

*Lied to me about Ciphone C6A CPU (really K3 360mhz)*

I recently (11/17/09) purchased an iPhone clone from fastcardtech.com.  After doing a good deal of research on the forums I could read (english) I decided this was a good smartphone to purchase and fastcardtech had a fairly competitive price.

Before buying the phone I sent several messages asking for more details about it and one of my big concerns was the CPU processor speed.  To run Windows Mobile 6.1 app smoothly you need to have a decent CPU in your phone.  At this point in time that to me would be 400mhz or faster.  They assured me more than once that it comes with a Samsung 2443c 450mhz processor.  And to get a CPU that fast at the price they were offering was a pretty good deal so I made the purchase.  Incidentally the CPU speed is boldly advertised on their site:

http://www.fastcardtech.com/goods.php?id=2623

Phoned arrived fairly quickly from the factory in China and it came with all advertised accessories looking brand new so high scores for this company right out of the gate. I went ahead and put some of my favorite apps on the phone which include SK Tools so I could run their CPU benchmark tool.  Basically it compares the phones CPU to a list of other already indexed CPUs from other phones.  And guess what my CPU ends up scoring lower than the Samsung 2442 (400mhz) processor!  Unsure what to make of this score I go the device information panel on the phone at it does indeed tell me I have a Samsung 2443c 450mhz inside.  Still I am obviously suspicious based on the score so I decide to join a few forums in Chinese and wade through the translated threads to see what I can dig up.

After a great deal of research I uncover that pretty much everyone in China who owns a Ciphone C6 knows that it comes with a Hisilicon-K3 360mhz CPU!  Unbelievably the manufacturers of this phone have blatantly modified the device info panel to mislead someone about the real CPU.  So I ended up with a CPU that is not only considered inferior in quality to the Samsung CPU, but also runs almost 100mhz (25%) slower.  Another trick I discovered is that some of these companies are starting to overclock the CPU inside so it will meet the expected speed advertised, but it is still not the advertised CPU inside and clearly overclocking any CPU is going to reduce its life expectancy and that of the battery.

A few of the forums I am referring to are:

http://bbs.shanzhaiji.cn/forumdisplay.php?fid=37
http://www.mobileuncle.com/forum-59-1.html
http://www.cifans.com/forum/  ( this one has an english speaking section)

What really upsets me about this whole process with fastcardtech is how willing they were to lie to me and 1000's of other customers.  They post responses to the questions they are asked on the main page so everyone can read them.  However they only post public responses that they WANT to be seen.  This where I asked my CPU question and where they publicly responded yes it is a Samsung 2443c CPU inside. Because so many folks in China know what the real processor is in this phone I do not for a minute believe fastcardtech when they tell me they were not aware of this fact.  And since they have yet to update their listings to reflect the truth about the K3 process they willingly continue to keep the lie going for profit.

BTW if anyone is interested have added a YouTube video showing how to upgrade the memory for this phone in which I also warn people about the real CPU inside.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnSFL4pB2ns

In the end I did get a great smartphone but it does not run at the speed advertised and therefore will never run some of the apps I had planned on installing. And that type of blatant misrepresentation cannot go unanswered as I am certain it is happening with other phones being sold on the fastcardtech site.

At the end it goes without saying but here it comes anyway, buyer beware!  Do thorough research before buying a Chinese smartphone including on sites in Chinese using a tool like Google translator.

Thanks, Mike


----------



## NeuronNetwork (Dec 31, 2009)

yes, HiSilicon Hi3611 360Mhz.. it's nice actually and i have one


----------



## mancsoulja (Jan 1, 2010)

DONT TRUST THE BENCHMARK ON SK TOOLS lol IT TOLD ME MY TOUCH HD HAS A LOWER INDEX SCORE THAN A HTC WIZARD WICH IS OBVIOUSLY CRAP


----------



## keno7777 (Jan 5, 2010)

How's the overall performance on this phone? The only reason I like this phone is the screen size and it GPS. Does the Ciphone C6A have any screen issue? Is playback smooth for Real Video RMVB? I saw some comments on the board that the speaker sound pretty scratchy.


----------



## IrisNebula (Jan 12, 2010)

dadicer that is sad indeed... But as I am looking to buy a T3232+ and got to fastcardtech, searching through their listings made me want to trust them. They do have a T3232 claiming to be 624MHz, but they clearly state that it is faked by the manufacturer and runs at 460MHz. They also have another, saying it's a true PXA310 624MHz. (Here forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=5198223 you can see it's in fact faster than a Fujitsu-Siemens N560 (it's a PXA270 624MHz). So, I believe it's true.

I have seen them saying the same thing about real speeds lower than claimed on other phones, too. I hope it was just the one you bought, though even that is bad!

Overall, I hope it's trustworthy enough, cause I'm gonna use it real soon... Only thing that gets on my nerves is they don't accept PayPal for $300+ orders...


----------



## NeuronNetwork (Jan 16, 2010)

C6A is the best of all.. 3.5" very smooth.. with GPS(working with garmin too ) 360Mhz with default driver.. 460Mhz with modified driver.. working with wm 6.5 28005 build.. rmvb, wmv, avi is real smooth even with 360Mhz.. yes sound is scratchy if you max out the setting in wm registry and volume unless you reduce the wm registry setting


----------



## Dirk38 (Feb 14, 2010)

*Sunno s880*

I have a sunno s880 from Fastcardtech and it is ferry basic phone.
camera is 3M pixel not 5, gps and wifi works well, comes only with wm6.5 no other software included, so i have installed SPB Mobile Shell TomTom core player and opera with runs well, littelbit slow now and then.

hardware info says it has a Marvell PXA310 cpu at 1GHz

but i don't believe that, is there a tool to check this.

case feels a bit cheap  and the sound is not very loud, screen is ok a little bit dark in sunlight.


----------



## wolferine (Feb 16, 2010)

it has Marvell on 806MHz


----------



## fsjon (Jul 29, 2010)

Dirk38 said:


> I have a sunno s880 from Fastcardtech and it is ferry basic phone.
> camera is 3M pixel not 5, gps and wifi works well, comes only with wm6.5 no other software included, so i have installed SPB Mobile Shell TomTom core player and opera with runs well, littelbit slow now and then.
> 
> hardware info says it has a Marvell PXA310 cpu at 1GHz
> ...

Click to collapse



You can use SKTool as stated in the 2nd post of this thread...although it was said the benchmark is not totally reliable. 

Question about the phone though, does it has a light senor, proximity sensor and g-sensor/accelerometer??


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 29, 2010)

do not buy clones, buy original!!!
Avoid future problems


----------



## Swift Katy (Jun 25, 2011)

*nice phone*

I bought a iphone clone from fastcardtech.com,many classmates of mine thought it is a real iphone,lol.I really like this phone.


----------



## Brigitte541103 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Good site*

I HAVE BOUGHT a   Yophone V3  PHONE " on their website and it is a good phone 
From the guys 3 days ago.
I 'm so excited abou that !!! 
I like it very much.It has TOM CAT WASH SEXY   
They  promised to send me some gifts too,


----------



## liqiufeng (Jun 26, 2011)

*nice site*

this website is cool. I have been bought a cellphone here before. Onmatter the sales services ,shipment,quality,or price ect., are satisfactory to me. If I have some problem of the prduct, just I make a phonecall or send a message, the missionary can solve the problem for me at once.because they offer 24hours sercives


----------



## Brigitte541103 (Jun 26, 2011)

*How is M 98 ?*



I just see the "M 98 " of this site ,it looks nice ,I would like to read throughly  understanding  of this phone .Have someone ever bought this phone ?
Could you please tell me your shopping experience about it if you have bought it ?

Thanks a lot .


----------



## Happyguy853 (Jun 27, 2011)

*Yes*

I just saw some nice ,cheap phones on fastcardtech.com 
And they are many Android phones ,
Anyone who want to go with me?
Comparing with other sites ,this site is better .I think .


----------



## Pirka (Jun 27, 2011)

*tablet*

I ordered a tablet from fastcardtech.com,the price is low.it runs fast,I downloaded my games in it,I enjoy this tablet.


----------



## liqiufeng (Jun 28, 2011)

*nice site*

i got a phone from them before, at first, i worried about my phone, is it can come to my house safety? the quality is good? are they a cheater..many image on my mind. but after goting the phone, it was worth buying, as it was cheaper for me and the quality is alse good for me. althought it was a little late to come to my house.  i like it


----------



## Tada1228 (Sep 17, 2009)

Yeah anyways, I was on youtube and found some guy who a touch diamond clone from this site. The phone actually looked like the touch diamond and it ran windows mobile with touch flo(I think) in his video review. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5ga-D15eqw 

The site also sells that Touch HD clone too, and alot of other clones including stuff running windows mobile. I might want to buy something on there one day, so I just came here to see if it's a good site.


----------



## stillloveyouavril (Jun 28, 2011)

Fastcardtech has a good reputation  and I realy love the phones on their website .
I have bought a M 98 from this website and it  runs fast ,though the shipping time is a little longer due to the shipping company ,I really apperciated.


----------



## stillloveyouavril (Jun 28, 2011)

*GOOD*

 I want to ask them to give me a gift


----------



## westwolive (Jun 28, 2011)

some guys told me they use the phones that bought from fastcardtech,very nice,so I bought one V8 from them,too.the phone is quite better than I expected.


----------



## liqiufeng (Jun 29, 2011)

*nice site*

i have bought a phone from fastcardtech.com 2 weeks ago, it works great.great touch screen for this phone.response fast compare other iphone clone. and the price is cheap for me.


----------



## liqiufeng (Jun 30, 2011)

*wonderful site*

fastcardtech.com is a good site , i have bought 2 phone from them before, although i receive it a little late. it was so amaizing to me, as the apperance is really nice, it works great. the battery can  standby  24hours. i can use it make a phone call for a long time.and chat on line.


----------



## candlein (Jun 30, 2011)

*PHONE*

Already seen a lot of phone store,fastcardtech.com is the good choice for shopping


----------



## liqiufeng (Jul 1, 2011)

*exciting game*

haha.......i like playing game so much.  thegaming experience is acceptable.
i lik it.


----------



## liqiufeng (Jul 1, 2011)

*exciting game*

hahaha.......i like playing game so much.gaming experience is acceptable.like it so much.


----------



## Gorash4578 (Sep 17, 2011)

Did the last poster register here just to praise that site? I can't say this boosts my confidence in Fastcardtech...

Can anyone review this site without sounding like a bot or a spammer?


----------



## XXCoder (Sep 18, 2011)

Just last post? more like most of em... Most has similar garbled english and 1-6 posts.


----------



## Gorash4578 (Oct 7, 2011)

Well, I took a risk and bought a phone (Gooapple 3G) and it has arrived today. 
It took about 10 days for my order to arrive and it was nicely packed.

I can't say anything about the quality of the phone itself as of yet, but the whole business seems trustworthy enough.


----------



## 2234jones (Oct 9, 2011)

*Fastcardtech*

Well I bought a phone in May this year and after 2 months of complining as it wasn't working correctly and had the wrong firmware, I sent it back for repair as this was the only way to repair it. 

Well they have had it two months now and I still have not had the phone returned, they say it has been posted, 3 weeks ago that is, and they are are useless in their support, and when it goes wrong you have to pay for postage back to them, and after i sent it, they cahrged me for sending it back to me even thou it was a warranty fault......

I will next time pay for a brand named phone as the phone originally cost me $190-00 then with the costs of postage, still no phone and I'm now $260-00 out of pocket. 

If i was recommending a company, they would not be it as in the long run it may cost you more, hopefully you're luckier than me.

good luck!


----------



## erjonm (Feb 29, 2012)

*fastcardtech beware*

I must sent you a warning about this site.....in case your phone is broke and you send it back....than say bye bye to your money or the phone ..........they will lie and chéat you........i have sent tham my sophone 4gs+, post office in sweden told me that the phone arrived in china but the bandits of fastcardtech didnt bather to take it ...and after 100 emails they told me ...the phone is lost without the phone we cant do anything.....
BEWARE BEWARE.......some other thing..their Gooapple v5 is fake...is not 512 ram and 512 rom.......


----------



## ColonelZap (Mar 15, 2012)

I never had a single problem with FCT before


----------



## Manu-M3 (Mar 18, 2012)

I like FCT much.
I buy at this Shop in every month 2 Times.
Never had any problems or something others.
And now the set lower the DHL Shipping costs 

I bought last week a gphone F27,vers nice!

you can chech the Phone on youtube,on my Channel : Manu1CM


----------



## littlechinese (Mar 22, 2012)

I also like FCT. I never had any problems


----------



## toffzter (Apr 22, 2012)

So which online shop has the best prices and the most reliable services on the web?


----------



## akis908 (Apr 25, 2012)

*About Fastcardtech's phones*

Hi,

regarding Fastcardtech...

i needed a phone to have 2 sim active at the same time.

After several emails asking if this phone supports Greek language and a few other things, i got possitive answers and i bought the : 

h**p://***.aliexpress.com/product-fm/518985853-Sensation-XE-G18-Z715E-MEIYI-G11-Android3-0-MTK6573-CPU-5-0MP-camera-with-auto-focus-wholesalers.html[/url]

I pay through PayPal money transfer to this email account [email protected], PayPal transaction ID : 2G662111SR778125M, EMS TRACKING NUMBER : EE365786289CN. 

But the phone 
DOES NOT SUPPORTS GREEK LANGUAGE AND ONE BATTERY IS DEAD !!!

I contact Fastcardtech through Skype (Fastcardtech online support Allen & Fastcardtech online support Gary, [email protected], ... ) AND NONE ANSWERED BACK TO ME, REGARDING THE GREEK LANGUAGE OR THE DEAD BATTERY ISSUE !!!

DO NOT BUY FROM FASTCARDTECH, THEY ARE NOT PROFESSIONALS !!!

---------- Post added at 12:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:00 PM ----------

I bought my phone in 2012.


----------



## Manu-M3 (Sep 21, 2012)

Maybe i said that many times,but i really like this Shop! I never did understand the guys who had problems! I ordered a Meizu MX last month,and again all was perfect! Cheap,Fast and savely!


----------



## arkihub (Sep 22, 2012)

i was thinking of getting a phone from the site... now having second thoughts.....


----------



## Tada1228 (Sep 17, 2009)

Yeah anyways, I was on youtube and found some guy who a touch diamond clone from this site. The phone actually looked like the touch diamond and it ran windows mobile with touch flo(I think) in his video review. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5ga-D15eqw 

The site also sells that Touch HD clone too, and alot of other clones including stuff running windows mobile. I might want to buy something on there one day, so I just came here to see if it's a good site.


----------



## ermacwins (Sep 22, 2012)

Dodgy? http://www.trustpilot.com/review/www.fastcardtech.com


----------



## rubbering (Oct 7, 2012)

*BEWARE of FastCardTech.com*

Please listen up.... Fastcardtech.com is just is just what the earlier posts lists....POOR QUALITY REPLICA PHONES.>!!! Beware, have myself purchased -2- HDC Galaxy S3 Plus, or Pro, or whatever adjective is used THIS WEEK to get you to buy these CRAP PHONES. They are a fallacy. The Specs are FICTITIOUS, and are far from the truth. Only have MKT 6575 Chipsets, only capable of UPTO 1Ghz, 512MB Ram and are not even able to use anything in the U.S. but EVDO frequency compatibility. The Android ICS 4.0.1 it comes with, is not workable, as in NO GOOGLE SYNC with Anything but basic functionality so you can sign in, but no Contacts, Calender, or Facebook Sync. Google PLAY is not functional, unless your bold enough to ROOT (YES NEEDS A ROOT TO PRY THE CHINESE OVERLOAD OFF THE PHONE). Good Luck if you  actually decide to buy anything from FASTCARDTECH.COM, BE WARNED...!!!


----------



## switchblade696 (Nov 29, 2012)

So I see that basically the clone phones are crap, but what about the original brand phones they're selling? I'm interested specifically in the Oppo find 5, it has a lot of sweet specs and haven't find a site where I can get it besides fastcardtech.com

What it makes me doubt about their reputation is the acceptance of paypal for orders below 300$, but only wire transfer for orders above this price... that's extremely suspicious.


----------



## lroop (Nov 30, 2012)

The "original brand" phones might not be all that original.  Would you buy a watch that the seller claimed was a genuine Rolex if they were also selling a bunch of fakes?  And yes, you should be suspicious of wire transfers, western union, anything that isn't traceable/possible for you to work with the payment service to get a refund if the seller scams you.



switchblade696 said:


> So I see that basically the clone phones are crap, but what about the original brand phones they're selling? I'm interested specifically in the Oppo find 5, it has a lot of sweet specs and haven't find a site where I can get it besides fastcardtech.com
> 
> What it makes me doubt about their reputation is the acceptance of paypal for orders below 300$, but only wire transfer for orders above this price... that's extremely suspicious.

Click to collapse


----------



## zdravke (Dec 28, 2012)

It seems to be no different from any other chinese online retailer. As long as they do not scam everyone, they are ok by their country's standards. Use paypal even though it's not  scam proof, and never send anything back but rather negotiate a partial refund.


----------



## sinip (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks, I was considering this shop for my first smartphone purchase (going for Lenovo A789) but after this thread and some other very bad critics on the net I'll definitely avoid it.


----------



## chrisrock782003 (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm from Germany and I've read good and bad reputations about the shop but if you read some specs of phones its like on cect they say it hasfor example a mtk 6575 And a few words later it is a 6573 with 650mhz instead of the 1GHz. So I will buy my clone on Android Sale never heard something bad about them and they don't change their phones every week.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tediberus (Jan 21, 2013)

all the phones here are really so cheap (only when they are out of stock) 

but when they are in stock they're no cheaper than in regular stores where you live. 

example right now  MEIZU MX on fastcardtech site is $415  but this phone sells for about $330 in my country  (retail price)


----------



## rocketdan9 (Jan 21, 2013)

*hi*

anybody know if any phones from fastcardtech or any chinese phones that are not over 300 dollars have wcdma 850/1900 support??

I would like to get my hands on a phablet with this support if possible. 

Most of the phones come with MKT6577 chip but usually show no support for these frequencies. I see though UMI x1 having this same chip that show these frequency support. I don't get it


----------



## _Variable (Jan 21, 2013)

I dont trust online sellers much, i  still buy from brick and mortar stores.

__________________
Sweet Devil >_<
GT-P3100
Android 4.0.4 ICS
Sun Cellular
"LG should go bankrupt"
S Alarm+ |Create and manage alarms!


----------



## middleofsweden (Jan 21, 2013)

*Its all about expectations..*

I've been working four years in china now and I guess it is all about expectations. I start to go numb now, but I've learned a bit of chinese business culture during my years "over here". I checked the stores homepage out. If you can compare the turn and burn, ruthless chinese business model as a square hole, this company is one of the myriads of square pegs that fits exactly in to it.

I have three golden rules that I (now, after four years) always follows when I buy crap "over here".

The first one is: Youi get what you pay for.
The second one is: if it sounds to good to be true, it usually is.
The third one is to always try to remember the first two rules, even if some deals are tempting.

Sure, you might be lucky and score a nice garbagepad or a flashy copyphone, or a (insert random crapware >here<). If you are lucky enough it will also stay alive for a reasonable amount of time. Just don't forget that you are gambling big time!

Take an example, you go to your favourite, reputable electroics vendor in your home country and want to buy a decent phone. Then the vendor offer you a phone that looks the same as the one you want, promise comparable specs, raise the phone to the skies by all means and on top of that.. It is only 60% of the real phones price. Further, the vendor have a slick suit and a trustworthy dollargrin on his face...
The catch is however.. You will have no warranty.. no support.. no firmware updates.. nothing.. the product in front of you don't even have a recognizable brand. And on top of that, the seller can in no way be held responsible for ANYTHING that comes up after you have handed over the $$. If it dies in the door on your way out, you're on your own.

I think there are few of us that would walk in to a deal like that rather than hand over the 40% extra to get the real deal. The few of us that would, atleast know that it is equally safe as buying something second hand at craigslist.

Surpisingly, in an online store the situation is different. People tend to trust asian online vendors for various reasons, "serious looking webpage" included. But essentially, it is the same scenario as above!

The decision is ofcourse yours and if you want to go for it, the do it by all means. Just remember that it is gambling, you might be lucky.


----------



## londonflu (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow, nice work, this explains why so many are having issues with Chinese Androids dual-cores, now they have just released the quad-cores. Does anyone know of an app that does true benchmarks? I think they have figured out a workaround for AnTuTu.


----------



## nathanzahra (Mar 26, 2013)

*My Experience (in Depth)*

I have bought 4 phones from fastcardtech in the last 2 years (the Jiayu G3 arrived today). Here is my experience:

The prices are the cheapest you can find on the market. But caution, research the phone well before buying as with any other Chinese wholesale site.

The phone description may be faked by phone manufacturers or FCT themselves (the specs are mainly copied and pasted from other sites creating more confusion).
eg. MT6573 isn't actually dual-core as advertised, it's a 650Mhz single core processor with an extra core for the communication module, which can be slightly overclocked. Same goes for the other processors.. true specs: MT6575 is a 1Ghz single-core, MT6577 is a 1Ghz dual-core, and MT6589 is a 1.2Ghz quad-core processor.

They order their stuff in small batches and so sometimes they even let you waiting for more than a month before shipping your purchase. They give you false excuses for the delay in shipping.
eg. Regarding the delay of the Jiayu G3:
o 3 weeks after buying they first told me they had transferred the Jiayu G3 smartphones back to Jiayu for firmware upgrading which "improves performance" (When I checked the firmware it hasn't been upgraded)
o 2 weeks later I recontacted them and they told me they were having problems sending battery products over with the postage company.
o The Jiayu G3 was shipped a week later.

After shipping, the parcels take about 1-2 weeks with Singpost and 1 month with China Post (free shipping) to arrive.

(Total: 1 month + 2 weeks (+ 1 more week to arrive)) <--- Depends on your luck

Always received in good condition, never faulty that had to do with FCT.

Customer service is weak (with copied and pasted answers). There is little or no warranty (applies to every chinese company).

Their website is cluttered with animated ads, brightly coloured unpleasant fonts; the only thing I like is that they don't have multiple listed items for the same phone (they sell their own stuff).

For the latest firmware regarding chinese phones research well as you will most probably find chinese threads that provide new firmware upgrades which you can flash using the SP Flash Tool (for MTK phones). Google Translate those pages and try to figure out what they're saying (eg. kitchen --> brush/rom/firmware). ALWAYS BACKUP !

Avoid cheap clones with a crappy OS (you won't find any firmware upgrades). Try to buy chinese Android smartphones with a reputed brand (Jiayu, Star, Meizu, HDC, GooPhone, the list never ends).



middleofsweden said:


> I have three golden rules that I (now, after four years) always follows when I buy crap "over here".
> 
> The first one is: Youi get what you pay for.
> The second one is: if it sounds to good to be true, it usually is.
> ...

Click to collapse





My experience has been "ok" with this company. Could have been better but will buy from again. Rating *7/10*

Cheers and Good Luck !


----------



## satiros (Mar 26, 2013)

middleofsweden said:


> I've been working four years in china now and I guess it is all about expectations. I start to go numb now, but I've learned a bit of chinese business culture during my years "over here". I checked the stores homepage out. If you can compare the turn and burn, ruthless chinese business model as a square hole, this company is one of the myriads of square pegs that fits exactly in to it.
> 
> I have three golden rules that I (now, after four years) always follows when I buy crap "over here".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you so much
the experience and the logic in one topic
i will have to add
that the the device meets no regulations!!!!!!!!!!!!
you can get fried or sick by using the dontknowwhatbrand

wysiwyg


what you pay is what you get 

on the other hand 
there are some manufacturers that try to make good devices
there some that make the brand phones you buy 
there are some phones that are brand phones with a new name 

trend is your friend
if you dont follow xda to learn about the trends and what of the chinese phones are getting support over here then you are lost

there are some sites that offer
some kind of support

so i agree with you and verify that this game isnt just for anybody and at least 
even if you pay 600 euro if you drop the note2 you are out !!!!

im followin the site in my country and they say the* fastcardtech IS NOT to Be Trusted*


----------



## HP-TOUCHPAD (Apr 24, 2013)

*[Info] SATISFACTORY*

Well ,
I fell in love with these Chinese Knock offs
I found out that these products are the cheapest in Fastcardtech
I read the reviews in trust pilot
But the reviews werent satisfactory
But i took the risk
I ordered my Phone 3 days ago
And they have shipped it to my country ( India ) in 2 days
i am yet to receive the product
But I feel we can trust it.


----------



## hdano (May 7, 2013)

*Beware fastcardtech ! ! !*

Hi all,

all people thinking about the buying from fastcardtech, beware ! ! !

They cheat , I ordered HDC S4 N9500 phone , and purchased 8Gb ROM  , but received phone has 1,8Gb memory.

Phone was dirty, and had few scratches.

I contacted FCT by e-mail, by skype , by customer support section.

They always had stupid questions, (I described the situation, included photos, ... ) , first 3 replies were "what did you buy" , "we will reply soon" , please contact this person ...blabla , then 4 times replied  "we will refund the overpayment" , but nothing happened within 2 weeks.

Person on skype told me he will refund the money, and from that time he does not reply to any messages.

They have a chat for each product, but they ONLY publish chat that is positive, never published any negative reaction.
So it looks that all people are happy, but many times they do not answer technical questions, just give stupid replies .

They do not have any sw support, they do not publish any new software ...
Terrible support .
And sending the phone for repair???? It will never get back.

! ! ! NEVER AGAIN FCT ! ! !


----------



## johnmbailey (Jun 21, 2013)

*Has anyone received a repaired phone from FastCardTech?*

I have now purchased 3 phones directly and refered a couple others to FastCardTech, and of the 3 that I have purchased only 1 is usable but with issues.  I returned the original HDC Galaxy 7300 EX 2 months ago, when the phone radio would not reliably connect.  It was an amazing phone for the money, but the Radio issue was important so I sent it back.  I have yet to receive anything in return.

I placed a second order shortly after receiving the 1st phone, both Note 2 clones of same dimensions as the Samsung so an otterbox would fit. The first was a HDC Galaxy Note 2 7100- MTK6577 Dual Core 1.2Ghz 1G Ram 5.4 inch QHD Screen Android 4.1.1 Phone .  The phone was great for about 1 day, and then one morning the phone would not respond to any input from the shortcut buttons or touch screen.  I moved my Sim card to the other phone, and left this one on the shelf while I waited for resolution.  While using the other phone, I turned this one back on a few days later and it worked again for a few days before locking up again - this time permanently.

The second phone of this 2nd order is a SUN Galaxy Note 2 7100- MTK6575 2.0GHz 5.3inch FWVGA Screen Android 4.1.1 Phone.  This is a single core Note 2 clone but with limited memory for program storage, but for $99 it give a big screen and can load most of the programs that I use regularly.  Other than the expected memory shortcomings the phone has worked for about a month now, but with very bad sound on calls that really needs to be addressed.  If the call quality was better, and If I was able to use UnGaze memory expander (requires root), it could be a great phone for the money.

Basically 2 out of 3 phones are unusable, with one of these returned per FastCardTech direction.  Do NOT order by any method other than PAyPal, as I fortunately was able to file a claim for the 2nd order.  I am purely at the mercy of FastCardTech on the original order, as I missed the window for filing a Paypal claim due to shipping delays and working with their tech support before realizing the phone must be returned.  They notified me this past week that they had shipped the replacement for the 1st order, so I will update status as soon as I receive the replacement.  I am waiting to send back the phone from the second order, as if they do not replace the one already returned then I will just receive the full refund from PAy-Pal and write off the 1st phone as a $245 lesson on doing business.

I will post updates to let everyone know if or when the replacement phone arrives, as this is something many would like to know.  I am hoping that FastCardTech will honor their promise to replace / repair the phone under warranty, and I will update this post with what they decide for this situation, which will also be what everyone else should expect if they place an order.


----------



## puentejo (Jul 5, 2013)

*Not buying from fast tech*

Thanks people from these reviews i can only say I will not thrust fasttech in buying stuff.." My grandmother told me once. " If its to good to be true dont buy it..." 
:good:


----------



## mouchadino (Jul 18, 2013)

*www.fastcardtech.com report*

i have buy 1 phone on the site.... i try buy clone s4 .... i hope same the the ads and youtube...:cyclops:   if i recive not same with the ads and youtube i will post every thing  in here


----------



## johnmbailey (Jul 31, 2013)

johnmbailey said:


> I have now purchased 3 phones directly and refered a couple others to FastCardTech, and of the 3 that I have purchased only 1 is usable but with issues.  I returned the original HDC Galaxy 7300 EX 2 months ago, when the phone radio would not reliably connect.  It was an amazing phone for the money, but the Radio issue was important so I sent it back.  I have yet to receive anything in return.
> 
> I placed a second order shortly after receiving the 1st phone, both Note 2 clones of same dimensions as the Samsung so an otterbox would fit. The first was a HDC Galaxy Note 2 7100- MTK6577 Dual Core 1.2Ghz 1G Ram 5.4 inch QHD Screen Android 4.1.1 Phone .  The phone was great for about 1 day, and then one morning the phone would not respond to any input from the shortcut buttons or touch screen.  I moved my Sim card to the other phone, and left this one on the shelf while I waited for resolution.  While using the other phone, I turned this one back on a few days later and it worked again for a few days before locking up again - this time permanently.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The 7300 EX phone was returned with an updated rom, and is connecting better but does drop calls so I moved back to my Motorola Atrix 2 (on Straight Talk ATT).  Once I received this phone back, I returned the other HDC dual core Note 2, and asked support on Skype about a more reliable manufacturer that might have fewer repairs or returns, and they suggested the IHD id=8624 so I am paying the difference and hope they acknowledge receit of the phone soon.  I have been concerned with their demand to use USPS for return shipping, as it is the only method that does not provide reliable tracking and delivery confirmation.  They returned one phone, so hopefully they will respond to this second defective phone.

My Father in law ordered this IHD phone, and it is working excellent on ATT with no problems, so I am hopefull to have a working replacement for the dual core HDC soon.  I will post a video of the replacement phone as soon as it arrives.


----------



## Tada1228 (Sep 17, 2009)

Yeah anyways, I was on youtube and found some guy who a touch diamond clone from this site. The phone actually looked like the touch diamond and it ran windows mobile with touch flo(I think) in his video review. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5ga-D15eqw 

The site also sells that Touch HD clone too, and alot of other clones including stuff running windows mobile. I might want to buy something on there one day, so I just came here to see if it's a good site.


----------



## dakok (Aug 1, 2013)

Few things I know regarding china phone shopping.

*Clones:*
Beware of clones and clone oriented shops.
Clones are mostly these: HDC, Star and all of brands/models with number/letter
name. They are no-no, even chinese won`t buy them anymore.
Shops with a lot of clones could be reliable, but if you find one without them,
give them extra points for reliability.

*Names:*
Use chrome translate to browse thru chinese mobile forums.
Suprisingly, (or not ), you won`t find almost any clones there.
Chinese phone users have better knowledge of their phones then we do.
Look at topics there - you will learn established names, such as
Xiaomi, Lenovo, Huawei, ZTE, Amoi, TCL, Gionee, OPPO, Konka, etc...
On the other side, TCL, Zopo, UMI, Newman.... are not that big in China
as they are in Europe. 

*Science:*
Avoid phones with physical home button. Chinese are good in electronics
but mechanics - not yet .
Clones, and the cheapest models usually lie about batteries - their capacity is usually much lower than stated.
Clones, cheapest and less known brands usually lie about camera specs. They present 8Mpix as 13Mpix
which is interpolated, not the real value.
Don`t buy phones for TD SCDMA network. You won`t get your 3g then - means: no mobile internet.

Cheers!


----------



## puma-l (Nov 21, 2013)

*SCAMMERS*

FCT are scammers. They send me fake tracking numbers at first and delayed shipping for a looong time. In the end I received the item, but it was broken and previously used. Then they ignored me for weeks until I finally received address to mail the item back. Months have passed and I still don't have the working item that I ordered and I probably never will.

Be warned! Stay away from them!!!


----------



## IsaakM (Nov 29, 2013)

*OERDER LONG DELAY FORM FastCardTech.com*

Hi to all

I make this post to inform you of a long reception delay for mobile phone that i am order from *FastCardTech.com*

NOW It's been 105 days since i make my order from *FastCardTech.com*

After continuous communication, in all answers they tell me --- please wait our information -------  I have paid and relevant guarantee $ 5 --- 

A week ago in last answer They don't want to  replace with other one phone  or for refund they can only refund  25% ,and another 75% the shipping company. It is crazy.......

This case is a personal event and other buyers maybe have not problem , but I should be advised the prospective buyers of this shop  - *FastCardTech.com* - what will happen if they do not receive their order .

I make purchases from Asia many years and several shopping and I have never lost anything. *Such irresponsible behaviour of big shop fastcardtech.com I have not come across.*


----------



## mystwond (Nov 4, 2014)

*"Your HONEST Pal" NOT!!!*

I ordered a No.1 S7+ they sent me an HDC. I returned it, but unfortunately I did not send registered so delivery notice was not available. Its been 2 months now and they claim they never received it. Thats a lie. So I am losing $176.16. Never buy from them again. So much for "Your Honest Pal" thats bullsh!t. :crying:


----------



## meto2010 (Nov 29, 2014)

fastcardtech.com

They are
 Crooks
Thieves
Liars


----------



## androidbabbles (Nov 29, 2014)

It is good but not clones.


----------



## teoteo (Sep 16, 2016)

You can buy cheaper BUT you get what you pay-Refurbished at best.!
I made 2 orders. First was a meizu mx4 . Best price in internet and it arrived fast. BUT the box was missing the genuine-security sticker. The touch screen was not working and so the phone was unusable. After long contacts i send back the phone and i lost the shipment cost and some accessories cost that i bought elsewhere. I was refunded and so i made a second order as i thought that it was a random bad moment. Second order were 2 brand new meizu mx4 pro 16gb phones. They arrived in perfect condition this time and i was very happy. BUT again serious problems started. One of the 2 phones was android 4.4 and the second was 5.1. I upgrade the older android version with the meizu update system and now i had 2 working android phones BUT with Chinese version android without Greek language. Both of them were installed the Chinese and not the international android version. You can say that i had to be more careful so i start to look more on the phones. So i checked their imei and serial numbers AND i found that one of the phones had fake imei number. It was using the imei number of Samsung SM-G3812 phone And this imei number exist not only inside android info but also inside phone battery with sticker - which means that there is a designed fraud for this situation. So the phone is refurbished or stollen. I dont believe that they sell stollen phones. If i was informed that they sell refurbished phones i might have not buy them. I bought BRAND NEW phones and i had the demand to be like this. SO IN CONCLUSION when you buy from fastcardtech BE PREPARED to receive what you pay. NOT a good item in the best price in market but a suspicious item in a price that seems good BUT ....FINALLY the phones where not accepted by Meizu system and paypal made the final conclusion to send it back for refund. But in this way i loose extra shipping money.


----------



## James101 (Oct 28, 2016)

Bait and switch! I was ripped off by them very recently. Sent me the wrong phone intentionally. Now they are lying to paypal. Paypal wants me to ship the phone back to china with a reliable tracking method with will cost 80% of what I paid for the phone.


----------



## littlepriest (Feb 4, 2017)

*Received empty box from FCT with no phone. Rip off site.*

I ordered a $160 Lenovo Android phone that arrived with the package re-taped and the contents empty. There was a phone box inside, but the box contained no phone, no charger, no cables. When I asked for my money back from FCT, I was told to get a non-existent form from the US Post Office to declare that the phone was stolen, which USPS does not do. I had USPS send back the box with an "empty contents" sticker, but FCT still would not refund my money. DO NOT USE FCT.


----------



## filip_pine (Jan 11, 2018)

I think is website is down right now... no wonder why.... more and more customers complaining about them...


----------

